# tips for putting magnets in a nonmagnetic cube (qiyi warrior jelly/qiyi qidi jelly)



## mk8 (Jul 18, 2022)

title. 

i would like to put magnets in my sisters jelly cubes, but im not sure how exactly to do it and i dont wanna mess up. dont have any tools/magnets yet

any help appreciated


----------



## gsingh (Jul 28, 2022)

did you do it?


----------



## mk8 (Aug 8, 2022)

gsingh said:


> did you do it?


no not yet lol
i dont wanna mess anything up


----------



## Tabe (Aug 12, 2022)

mk8 said:


> title.
> 
> i would like to put magnets in my sisters jelly cubes, but im not sure how exactly to do it and i dont wanna mess up. dont have any tools/magnets yet
> 
> any help appreciated


It's actually very easy. Just follow my tutorial, which tells you everything you need to know:


----------

